# Zukes...



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I have seen this mentioned anywhere on the site or i may have overlooked it. I just saw on the page of the doggie boutique where i get the kids food that zukes sold to Purina and will no longer carry their treats. Just thought i would let you know in case you didnt and use zuke's treats. Nestle Purina Completes Purchase of Pet-Treat Marketer Zuke?s - Bloomberg


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I heard about this, it's really sickening.  It's all being sold out little by little.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Another one bites the dust.:angry:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks Debbie


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I've not carried or used Zuke's for over 4 years now. There are such better options. I really don't care for the ingredients. Try Bravo Training Treats. I really like the Buffalo. It doesn't crumble as easy as the Turkey, which can get really powdery. The Trail Mix is nice too since it gives a little bit of everything. Mine don't particularly care for the Hot Dogs (not really hot dogs) so we just stick with the Buffalo. (They stay nice and fresh in a bait bag too.)


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I've not carried or used Zuke's for over 4 years now. There are such better options. I really don't care for the ingredients. Try Bravo Training Treats. I really like the Buffalo. It doesn't crumble as easy as the Turkey, which can get really powdery. The Trail Mix is nice too since it gives a little bit of everything. Mine don't particularly care for the Hot Dogs (not really hot dogs) so we just stick with the Buffalo. (They stay nice and fresh in a bait bag too.)



I don't use Zukes, just posting for those that may and didn't know that it had been sold to Purina. I use the Bravo Trail Mix and Buffalo training treats and also Primal Lung Puffs. I may try the Five Star Organic Dog Treats by Cocotherapy.


----------

